# Depressed goat?



## graceC27 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello all! 
About two days ago, I brought home a goat that had belonged to a family friend. They originally had a horse, which they gave us last summer, and two other goats with this one, but they died- about a month ago, I think. So they asked if we would take him, as we have other animals like horses, a miniature pony, and some cows. They told us that beause his friends are gone, he's been pretty depressed lately, and as I watch him here at home, he really is. We kept him separate for the first two days in another pen. But then he figured out he could jump it! So he's now in the larger pasture with the other animals, and sniffed with the pony a bit and he and the horses(including his old horse buddy) just looked at each other, but for the most part, Hugo just stands or lays in our big run-in shelter we have in the pasture. I've also had a hard time getting him to eat much. He grazes some, but won't take the treats or other foods I try giving him.
Does anyone have any suggestions? I've had tons of different animals over the years, but never a goat, so any suggestions are much appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Goats are very social and need to be with otner animals. Having saiid that, I would try to keep him seperate from the other animals until I could watch his health. 

Do you know why the other two goats died? 

I would at least do a fecal if you haven't and bloodwork for CL, CAE and Johnes. 

Does he have access to loose minerals?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a fecal done to include coccidia. He may take a while to get over his buddies death.


----------



## graceC27 (Jun 4, 2015)

They said the other goats died from old age, and this one was a lot younger than the other two. Also, thanks for the fecal and blood work suggestion, I'll try to get those as soon as I can. By loose minerals, he has one of those mineral blocks, but would you recommend something different?


----------



## graceC27 (Jun 4, 2015)

Okay I will.  Thanks


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

graceC27 said:


> They said the other goats died from old age, and this one was a lot younger than the other two. Also, thanks for the fecal and blood work suggestion, I'll try to get those as soon as I can. By loose minerals, he has one of those mineral blocks, but would you recommend something different?


You can get loose goat mineral at tractor supply or another feed store. My guys never liked the block, I dont think they can bite it. Cal/phos ratio is bad on those too if it matters.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...start with a health assessment,...fecal include Cocci..Take his temp. ( 101.5-103.5 is normal range) check his lower inner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...pale is anemia...I would give him daily probiotics orally and daily B complex injected sub Q until he is acting well..B complex is a thin vitamin and can easily use a 20 -22 g needles..so he wont hardly feel a thing..4-5cc per 100#

once he is deemed healthy....find him another goat buddy...a wether friend to grow old with...

goats don't do well with mineral blocks..its hard on their teeth and has way too much salt...he needs loose minerals for goats or even cows..no sheep or all stock type stuff...
does he have hay offered? you can also try natural browse type foods to encourage him to eat....leaves, vines, cedar, pine...ect....

best wishes...


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bloodwork is not so important if the others died from old age.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. Poor guy.


----------



## graceC27 (Jun 4, 2015)

happybleats said:


> I agree...start with a health assessment,...fecal include Cocci..Take his temp. ( 101.5-103.5 is normal range) check his lower inner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...pale is anemia...I would give him daily probiotics orally and daily B complex injected sub Q until he is acting well..B complex is a thin vitamin and can easily use a 20 -22 g needles..so he wont hardly feel a thing..4-5cc per 100#
> 
> once he is deemed healthy....find him another goat buddy...a wether friend to grow old with...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help! As for the probiotics, B complex, and needles, would those be something I would have to get from the vet, or could I get them from a place like tractor supply? Also, we have hay and grass available, but I will get him the other things you've suggested as well.


----------



## graceC27 (Jun 4, 2015)

Also, does anybody have any idea what breed of goat Hugo might be? (I have pictures above) The previous owners didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a Boer...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..hes Boer...



> Thank you for the help! As for the probiotics, B complex, and needles, would those be something I would have to get from the vet, or could I get them from a place like tractor supply? Also, we have hay and grass available, but I will get him the other things you've suggested as well.


yes you can get all those things at tractor supply


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

A farm store or tractor supply should have all those things.

opps missed the other post!


----------



## Fainters25 (May 27, 2015)

All great suggestions! Check health, temp, eye lids etc. He will do much better with another goat buddy. They are herd animals and even 2 can make a herd. Loose mineral is better than the block mineral and also it's a good idea to have baking soda out free choice.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Fainters25 said:


> All great suggestions! Check health, temp, eye lids etc. He will do much better with another goat buddy. They are herd animals and even 2 can make a herd. Loose mineral is better than the block mineral and *also it's a good idea to have baking soda out free choice*.


Not for the males, it neutralizes ammonium chloride which the boys need to prevent urinary calculi.


----------



## Fainters25 (May 27, 2015)

I have never heard that before. Always been told by several breeders and read in many books to offer it to everyone. They only use it when needed and the it helps buffer the rumen and aids in digestion and prevents bloat. I have never had issues but will have to check into that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Not for the males, it neutralizes ammonium chloride which the boys need to prevent urinary calculi.


I agree...feed baking soda only as needed..not free choice : )


----------



## Fainters25 (May 27, 2015)

They only use it when they need it like loose mineral. Since we don't know when they need it, it should be left out free choice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> They only use it when they need it like loose mineral. Since we don't know when they need it, it should be left out free choice.


They would only need it *IF* they bloat...you would know...it is better NOT to leave it out free choice...but you must do what you feel best for your herd...


----------



## Fainters25 (May 27, 2015)

Yes, that is true. However, it's not meant to be used as a medication for bloat but rather be out to help prevent bloat and more so to balance out the pH in the rumen. They use it for digestion just like we would use Tums when the pH is not right to help balance it out.


----------

